# Halloween Show on HGTV



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Tonight at 8 PM EST HGTV is having a Halloween special. From the previews look like they are visiting haunts.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BeaconSamurai said:


> Tonight at 8 PM EST HGTV is having a Halloween special. From the previews look like they are visiting haunts.



For those on the West Coast with DirecTV it airs at 5pm PT on HGTV, and is called "Halloween Block Party 2010". I've enjoyed past year's episodes and will plan on catching it again this year. Basically it's a competition between three families on a block to decorate. They have the help of 3 event planners and are given the same budget. This year the creations include a Mexican Day of the Dead celebration, an ultimate modern vampire lair and a completely creepy carnival. Since carnival is going to be my theme for next year, I'm interested to see what they do. You can watch last year's competition here (45 min/after the short commercial).

BTW here's a link to the HGTV site. It has some nice decorating ideas, pumpkin templates, as well as halloween games for the kids.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I always thought their decorations are too artsy but that's just me.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Watching it now. I'm getting some great last minute ideas for our party this coming Saturday!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Just finished watching it here. Some great ideas, and just good for a Halloween fix.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The vertical tension rod concept for the draping of fabric was new to me. I've used spring tension bath rods or spring tension drapery rods in between my doorways horizontally, but never thought about doing something vertically with it. Better idea than using hooks or staples in the ceiling IMO since there's no holes leftover to patch when taken down. I liked the fence they did also. Still watching the show (Tivo'd it) but looks pretty good this year.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just ran downstairs to record it!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Funny to see stuff on this show that has been on this forum for the past few years! The grave grabber for one.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Funny to see stuff on this show that has been on this forum for the past few years! The grave grabber for one.


That is definitely something I want to try & make for next year....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I recognized a few of the items they used too. Like I have the bats that were in the cage, etc.

I think this was the best HGTV Halloween Block Party yet. Loved the houses that were featured. I would have loved to attend a party at any one of these homes. Very nice job. The event planners deserve big Kudos this year. The food looked great too.

BTW did they say how much money was budgeted for the parties this year?


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Missed it, although there's some reruns of America Haunts on the travel channel throughout the night. What I always love on HGTV is- What's with that crazy haunted house. I'll be looking for that one too.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I didn't like the use of live animals being placed outside in the cemetery or all the burning candles while the little boy was walking thru it. Seems dangerous! I also thought the circus theme was more homemade looking and realistic for us haunters. I think that designer got short changed on her budget  Now WHERE did she get that talking head???


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Where would you get one of those vinyl facades printed? I loved that idea.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Personally, while it was entertaining, I think that amongst our own members, we could've done much better.....


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I looked ahead. It looks like its on again at 2am CST


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Where would you get one of those vinyl facades printed? I loved that idea.


PP, try Etsy. I just ordered some there and it was way cheaper then WallWords and such.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

These facades were 20+ ft tall and 25+ft wide. They had to be commercially made.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

texmaster said:


> I looked ahead. It looks like its on again at 2am CST



Here's the scheduled repeats for the show as posted on HGTV's website (*_West Coast DirecTV viewer_s--it airs 3 hours earlier than posted time, ie. 8pm=>5pm):


Halloween Block Party 2010

October 16, 2010 -- 8:00 PM e/p*
October 16, 2010 -- 3:00 AM e/p*
October 18, 2010 -- 9:00 PM e/p*
October 18, 2010 -- 12:00 AM e/p*
October 24, 2010 -- 9:00 PM e/p*
October 24, 2010 -- 12:00 AM e/p*


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I recorded it overnight & watched it this morning.....they had some good ideas and what they did was pretty neat. The painted banner-type facades HAD to have been expensive as they were so big & had to be commercially made. The designer did mention that they were made from a photo she printed.

As for the talking head, it seemed to me that it was a prop owned by one of the construction guys to borrow for the design....


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

There were some cool ideas, but overall I was bored to tears.

Well, there was an exception. That Day of the Dead haunt played out like a public safety message: don't use live animals in a haunt, don't put a gigantic heavy chandelier on a flimsy card table, don't mock cultural beliefs for the sake of Halloween, don't erect a small-fortune costing vinyl printout that can't possibly be stored after being cut for wind slits and stapled into an impossible to store support structure, don't do the same thing except with a giant vinyl print rolled out over the driveway, don't try to hang heavy things from a 30' tall tree, and don't hire a decorator who refuses to get her hands dirty while everyone else does all the work.

Though the creme de la creme of why would they encourage this behavior was taking a blow torch to pink foam insulation. I get sick if I use a hot wire cutter without a mask, glove, and goggles; I can only imagine what smells must come off of foam being doused in live flames for an effect that can better be achieved with spray paint or play sand.

The carnival was my favorite as it falls more in line with what I do round these parts, but the execution left something to be desired. It was little distracting things like the projection wasn't centered or leveled so the face looked wrong on the bust or the foam wig heads looked just like painted foam wig heads because they were a last minute fix.

In conclusion, friends don't let friends just use red food coloring for a blood effect. We encourage at least a few drops of blue for that authentic not-magenta color.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadna said:


> I didn't like the use of live animals being placed outside in the cemetery or all the burning candles while the little boy was walking thru it. Seems dangerous! I also thought the circus theme was more homemade looking and realistic for us haunters. I think that designer got short changed on her budget  Now WHERE did she get that talking head???


*I agree about the animals and candles. I also thought the carnival was very cheap looking! The talking head I believe came from one of the construction workers. I actually preferred last years episodes. I did like the Dia De Los Muertos house but the Vampire and Carnival ones werent any better than the homes Ive seen from some of our very own haunters right here on the forum*


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree with all the Day of the Dead comments made by trentsketch. That was a mega-fire hazard and I bristled at the idea of someone's cultural holiday being hijacked into a Halloween contest theme. The designer was quite the no-touch-work diva and the display was mostly "Things I bought."

I think many of us here do a MUCH better job every year... but I am glad Halloween decorating gets some national notice and am happy that HGTV produces these shows.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I looked into the church facade info. I found that those banners probably cost about $300 a piece. Not bad really when you can custom design your "look" on photoshop or use your own photo. I think a graveyard scene would be awesome and give depth to a haunt.

I was thinking about using that technique on a smaller scale to cover my garage for my garage haunt. One could attach it to the home, rather than making a frame. 

I found the designer used an online retailer for banner vinyl. Most charge 99 cents a square foot. I also found tons of used banner vinyl on ebay that a haunter could recycle and use the back to create/paint their own facade for around $20.


The show was interesting, but I wish they would use home haunters to design rather than interior designers. It would be interesting to see amateurs work their magic, rather than designers whose main focus is the interior/party atmosphere. The outside always seems to be an after thought.

At least this year was better than last.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Last years I thought was better.
But I only caught the last 20 min so I may have missed somethings.
Each one had something I liked.
I couldn't understand the animals in the graveyard but it didn't bother me they weren't being hurt.
The candles were real and not tea lights?Wow if so dangerous.
I loved the talking head-loved the crosses in the yard-and loved the look of the graveyard minus the animals and real candles.But if you filled with tea lights that would be awesome.
The food looked good but nothing new.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

They were real candles as they showed kids blowing them out in the graveyard. 

The chickens were part of the offering to the dead concept. I get it, but I think the use of any live animal in a haunt is bad. You have kids hopped up on sugar with adrenaline from the scares going "I wanna pet it I wanna pet it I wanna pet it" and, if not watched, possibly hurting themselves or the animal to get to it. Not to mention the noise and lights that could bother the animal or, you know, the moral implications renting a pair of hens to display in a graveyard. Why put up the wire reindeer if you can just rent 8 live ones and chain them to the ground for the annual Christmas party?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Can see your point.But a chicken is harmless..meaning it's pecking.
I was raised on a farm and have been pecked but see your point.
I would love live reindeers from a far but not in my yard.
Moral implications?If your morals would bother you than you wouldn't rent them...you can't control or decide what morels someone else have.
Real candles are so dangerous it really surprises me that they would use them all I can say is wow.They did look good but not worth the danger.
The chickens were lame not really in the right atmosphere for a offering.
But I feel they were harmless fun.
And I am sure the kids would be attracted to the haunt with chickens.
You should always keep your haunt kid safe.Some kids are very accident prone.
The right idea would be to keep them completly out of the graveyard that way they wouldn't get pecked or run over something to hurt themselves.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Have to agree that the use of live animals is not the best idea. Seems like it could be pretty stressful for the animal.

I think you could do a tasteful Day of the Dead theme, though without trampling anyone's cultural beliefs, though I missed seeing the final display, so I don't know if they accomplished that. 

Many halloween traditions, afterall, have cultural and religious ramifications. Day of the Dead imagery is pretty common in California at least (on a recent vet trip, the tech had day of the dead scrubs). There's arty skulls and skeletons available year round in some some gift/knick knack shops. I bet it would actually be a hit if I did it in my heavily latino neighborhood.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I missed the airing but hopefully I can catch the re-runs. I was busy at a USC Fooball game! Woot woot! It was a great day yesterday and had fun! Hope to see what HGTV has to offer sometime today...


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

> Can see your point.But a chicken is harmless..meaning it's pecking.
> I was raised on a farm and have been pecked but see your point.
> I would love live reindeers from a far but not in my yard.
> Moral implications?If your morals would bother you than you wouldn't rent them...you can't control or decide what morels someone else have.


I don't want to get into this fight. I'll leave it at this: if you think it's fine to put a live creature in harm's way for a night of fun, go for it. If you think it's animal abuse to lock up creatures in cages and let kids scream at them all night, then don't.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

What are you talking about?
A fight ...? I am expressing my view point as someone who grew up on a farm.A farm where most of the animals are pinned up.They don't have alot of freedom.
Sorry but I am use to seeing animals pinned up.you must have not had this experience.
I never said I would do it I just said they were causing no harm to the chickens phyiscal wise.
But I am assuming they are from a petting zoo and use to people.
I really don't see what I posted that offended you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The HGTV show is not really a "haunted house decorating program" per se but a "party theme show done for the adults and kids in the neighborhood". So with that in mind I did like all three of the looks of the houses they did this year. Last year they had that pink candy house (Hansel and Gretel's witches lair) that I absolutely couldn't stand the outside of (the vampire house and the Ichabod Crane theme were pretty good) but it apparently went over pretty well in the neighborhood. I would have preferred a more adult looking carnival this year (since I was hoping for some ideas on that front) but that part of the house/yard layout was more for the kids and I think all the kids probably enjoyed it a lot and had fun making it. I think when kids want to get involved in decorating their yard it's good to let them put their own stamp on a part of it otherwise they might be discouraged from doing anything else and feel bad about what they've made or could make.

I do agree that that one designer made some poor choices on a number of fronts. I'm surprised that so many of these TV shows use real candles, but they do, and so do people out there. Certainly we all know about various ways to create candle light effects in a safer environment. It would have been nice if one of these designers had shown safer alternatives in their design. BTW last year they used real candles all over too. As far as the Day of the Dead theme I thought it would have been more appropriate a theme for someone who celebrated it, and I didn't get the feeling the couple who it was chosen for did. That being said I did think the house and yard looked great (not a fan of the poultry although I also didn't have a big problem with it--also live in a semi-rural area, just didn't like it). It does go to show that even with event planners and such involved, problems do arise, just like they do for all of us who do our own decorating at home.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I caught the re-run and was largely underwhelmed. I generally get annoyed with these endless shows about people with so much money to burn they hire event planners. Please. It's just another excuse for all concerned to have their 20 minutes or so of fame, wrapped in a halloween theme. That's the last time I'll be checking into that show. I much prefer the show What's with that carzy haunted house- or something like that. THAT features people at least doing something. I deal with enough event planners. No more, thanks.

Dan


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I almost forgot about the worst part of this show and that was that woman blogger they had at every commercial break!!!! Who the heck was that and why should we care about her kids and dog?!?!?!!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Shockwave199 said:


> I caught the re-run and was largely underwhelmed. I generally get annoyed with these endless shows about people with so much money to burn they hire event planners. Please. It's just another excuse for all concerned to have their 20 minutes or so of fame, wrapped in a halloween theme. That's the last time I'll be checking into that show. I much prefer the show What's with that carzy haunted house- or something like that. THAT features people at least doing something. I deal with enough event planners. No more, thanks.
> 
> Dan


I COMPLETELY agree. I am tired of "look at me, look at my $ on TV all the time, whether it be real housewives, jersey shore, or when it occasionally sneaks into a halloween themed show like this year on HGTV. I don't give a rats ass about those people, and as I said before it's too artsy and not real enough with the lack of cool props, etc.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I watched this show last night and while a few things were interesting, it wasn't that impressive. Especially the carnival theme. The color scheme of that thing was terrible. It was like beige, white and red. It looked so cheap and unfinished. At least on the outside. The interior was a little better. The El dia de los muertos one was nice on the outside but that facade, Seriously? I did see the live chickens but I think the chicken community can rest assured that they are not going to be the latest craze in home haunting. What I hate about alot of the shows on HGTV is the self-importance of the designers. My bet is that the best person for the job was the handyman with the hearse who donated the bust. I would have hated to have been in his place.


----------



## JBOOGIE (Oct 11, 2010)

That fence is AWESOME. I have seen a lot of fences on here and other sites, but in my opinion, not any that have looked this good. Anyone know how they did it? I have looked on the HGTV website and haven't found anything


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I would love to see what a haunter could do with those budgets!

That giant facade thing, though it looked kind of cool was really unnecessary for that expense and headache, and who is going to use that again?

The chickens and all those candles really bugged me too 

Someone needed to do an intervention with that woman! You could tell the carpenter was ready to strangle her by the time they got to the chandelier thing.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

JBOOGIE said:


> That fence is AWESOME. I have seen a lot of fences on here and other sites, but in my opinion, not any that have looked this good. Anyone know how they did it? I have looked on the HGTV website and haven't found anything


It's made out of pvc piping, 1 x 2 in. strips of wood and the circles imbedded in the fence is 1 and 1/2 inch. slices of electrical conduit. I have seen plenty of photos of fences on here that are just as great as that fence. In fact when I first joined this forum I actually found a link to the instructions for that exact fence.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I found it entertaining for a Saturday night whole working on my costume  I did get a couple food ideas. I had been debating whether to set up my chocolate fountains & it convinced me to. Although I wont be using red food coloring, but I liked the setup & names for the dippers. 

I agree I was not at all impressed with the carnival. I plan to try to recreate that fence this weekend.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

What I kept thinking was, "Aren't designers supossed to have ORIGINAL ideas and the rest of us try to copy them?". I think they got it backwards in this case. Pink construction foam for tombstones? Wow - what a concept!


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

I did run out to JoAnn's and bought lots of red fabric after watching it. We're doing a vampire theme and red fabric swagged in doorways etc... will class it up a little. 

Couldn't stand the light candles ON THE FLOOR of the Bride display in the Day of the Dead display. I thought maybe the grecian goddess might sweep her gown across them and add some real action to the show.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, I am amazed by how negative comments are this year on the board and almost hate coming to these threads to read some of them. I don't know if it's just in people's nature or pressure from the economy or what. What I've enjoyed about this forum is that people from all situations have come together to be creative and share ideas to make halloween a success in their own haunt, not tear down what others have done...or complain that if something isn't 75% to 90% off of retail that it's overpriced...which seems to be another reoccurring sentiment.

If I'm not mistaken HGTV in sponsorship with UNICEF goes out and selects a neighborhood and gets 3 families to agree to let them use their homes and feature their families to decorate the homes for the HGTV show they want to produce. These are not families that go out and hire event planners and try to show off what they have to rub in the noses of viewers. As someone who generally enjoys these type of shows, I'm happy that families want to open up their homes to such public attention.

Whether or not one has the TV budget to do a set up like any of these homes featured, I think the idea is to take good ideas from others and try to incorporate them yourself or use their ideas as a springboard for your own or learn from things that went wrong in someone else's set up.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie, Good post. I went to a seminar and the presenter did a neat trick. He just started writing down math problems. 12 to be exact. One person spoke up and said that he got a certain one wrong, then another person spoke up and said he had gotten another one wrong. So he looked at us and said, did you notice that people only noticed the TWO out of TWELVE that I got wrong? Why not the 10 that he got right? It is a fact, people look for what is wrong and not what is right. 

Did I know how to do what they showed yes, could I do it better? maybe. But that is not what is important, this show might have convinced someone to have a Halloween party and decorate. To a newbie, they might have been in awe of using foam to make a tombstone. I was in the service (Airborne Infantry & Airborne Pathfinder) and I can not tell you how unrealistic EVERY war movie is. But I have to let it go and accept it for what it is. The same needs to be done with this show.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ghost of spooky good post.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> or complain that if something isn't 75% to 90% off of retail that it's overpriced...which seems to be another reoccurring sentiment.


Well, I think that's an exaggeration but even at 50% off, most merchandise is only beginning to approach fair. It's no secret we pay through the nose for this stuff. That's why so many people make their own stuff when they can. And I think from hanging out here I've become rather spoiled. Not much of what I see on tv compares to the talent here. But this type of show, regardless of the intention, just rubs me the wrong way. I'm a LONG time fan and viewer of HGTV programming and it has changed over the years and it's not to my liking anymore. It's filled with adults acting like children. Either that, or I'M just getting older and more grumpy! But if I wanted to watch children, I'd put on nickelodian. Do adults have to act like two year olds even when they're building dormers?

I haven't noticed an overall negative tone here at all, except for maybe my post here in this thread! LOL! Maybe an occasional post in an occasional thread, but this place is full of really supportive and fun loving halloween-a-holics. At the moment, things are moving WAY to fast here to even catch a breath! You miss one day here and you better have some time to catch up! In fact, that's all the time I have alloted for this thread! Bye for now!

Dan


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Shockwave199 said:


> Well, I think that's an exaggeration but even at 50% off, most merchandise is only beginning to approach fair. It's no secret we pay through the nose for this stuff. That's why so many people make their own stuff when they can. And I think from hanging out here I've become rather spoiled. Not much of what I see on tv compares to the talent here. But this type of show, regardless of the intention, just rubs me the wrong way. I'm a LONG time fan and viewer of HGTV programming and it has changed over the years and it's not to my liking anymore. It's filled with adults acting like children. Either that, or I'M just getting older and more grumpy! But if I wanted to watch children, I'd put on nickelodian. Do adults have to act like two year olds even when they're building dormers?
> 
> I haven't noticed an overall negative tone here at all, except for maybe my post here in this thread! LOL! Maybe an occasional post in an occasional thread, but this place is full of really supportive and fun loving halloween-a-holics. At the moment, things are moving WAY to fast here to even catch a breath! You miss one day here and you better have some time to catch up! In fact, that's all the time I have alloted for this thread! Bye for now!
> 
> Dan


I agree with you Dan, and I don't really see why it's such a big deal to say you didn't particularly care for a TV show.  It's not like insulting your neighbor who's trying to set up his first haunt - these were professional designers for crying out loud.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

It was interesting to watch.....considering everything overall, I thought they did pretty good. I have never seen a show on TV go to this much detail or effort to set up a haunt. If it inspires people to get into "Halloween", I think that's great.

Yes, not alot of new ideas ....and I have seen much better craftmanship and talent here on the forum.  .....I don't think the general public is aware of that though.

I did like the Vampire house. I thought is was pretty creative. I liked the table decor. I wish the camera had taken a little more time to pan over certain things inside the house.....they breezed through the shots pretty quickly and I could'nt get great look at the details of all the work on the table settings. I liked the idea of the tension rods for supporting the large swags of fabric.

I agree on....NO live animals, no open candles/votives (*scary*), and the heavy iron chandelier? The designer really didi'nt seem to care if it might be dangerous.....not good. 

But I have to say overall, I liked the show.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I caught all the Halloween shows the last two years and really like them. I searched on my cabel and set them all up to record for this year. I might not like all the ideas because I usually have my own vision of halloween but i always seem to grab an idea I fall in love with and can make my own. If I had land I would love to do the carnival and never thought of using tents that way, love the draping effect with the tension rods, thought the pannels were a great effect though very unrealistic for me. Last year I saw them make a spider victim and was amazed because I had never seen that before and they also did an exposed wall I loved too. I think they used real candels because they didnt know better. I had never seen PVC candles before this forum. I mean they're interior decoraters and most likley use candles in evrything they do. The chicken? Well I dont know, just weird. I eat chicken so cant really say anything. But I also love What's With That Haunted House but couldnt find it, sad. But I recorded a show on DIY and it was about a HH in Texas and they showed the creation from start to finish, but my T.V. stopped recording half way through so I didnt get to see it all, sad again. Also last night I did a search on demand and found this lil show called Route 666 that was 4 min. shows about home haunter that I really loved, i just wished there were more of them. Actually I was starting to loose my Halloween spirit and all these shows pumped me right back up, so now I'm fist pumpin to halloween!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Dani21, I've also enjoyed a lot of the Halloween shows on HGTV in the past. I really loved "Extreme Halloween" and "What's With that Really Haunted Halloween House". They featured real haunters, including a few forum members. That's the kind of thing I wish they'd go back to.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dani21 said:


> I caught all the Halloween shows the last two years and really like them. I searched on my cabel and set them all up to record for this year. I might not like all the ideas because I usually have my own vision of halloween but i always seem to grab an idea I fall in love with and can make my own. If I had land I would love to do the carnival and never thought of using tents that way, love the draping effect with the tension rods, thought the pannels were a great effect though very unrealistic for me. Last year I saw them make a spider victim and was amazed because I had never seen that before and they also did an exposed wall I loved too. I think they used real candels because they didnt know better. I had never seen PVC candles before this forum. I mean they're interior decoraters and most likley use candles in evrything they do. The chicken? Well I dont know, just weird. I eat chicken so cant really say anything. But I also love What's With That Haunted House but couldnt find it, sad. But I recorded a show on DIY and it was about a HH in Texas and they showed the creation from start to finish, but my T.V. stopped recording half way through so I didnt get to see it all, sad again. Also last night I did a search on demand and found this lil show called Route 666 that was 4 min. shows about home haunter that I really loved, i just wished there were more of them. Actually I was starting to loose my Halloween spirit and all these shows pumped me right back up, so now I'm fist pumpin to halloween!!


I love route 666-my directv must not have it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Madame Leota said:


> Dani21, I've also enjoyed a lot of the Halloween shows on HGTV in the past. I really loved "Extreme Halloween" and "What's With that Really Haunted Halloween House". They featured real haunters, including a few forum members. That's the kind of thing I wish they'd go back to.


Have those shows aired this year?


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think Route 666 is on Fear.net


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Extreme Halloween has , It's on demand on u verse, but it's from 2007. And I can not find What's With that Haunted House, but That was actual series that had a halloween episode and I have seen Whats With That house on in a while. Also last years What's with that halloween house was the first time I saw the talking bust, but he wasn't giving away that secret. Maybe he'll adopt me.


----------



## frightrisk (Oct 30, 2008)

*Talking Bust*

A post or two seemed to be asking about the talking bust. Of course the person who has the Leota icon as their moniker knows how it's done  I think Disney patented that process in the 60s. In any case, it sure would be a lot cheaper to take a styrofoam wig bust, a DVD player, and a 50 lumen led video projector. The key though is a good CGI special effect to project, that is where the value is with these things. You can get the videos for free on one site, and there is also the Leota original loop digitized online. But the bust on HGTV is overpriced, $1500. You can get it from nightfrights, it is called the "ghost bust".


----------

